# Speaking of grubs....



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Just for the sake of conversation......

I assume that everyone has SOME grub activity in their lawn, right? Am I right about this? I figure that it's difficult if not impossible to completely eradicate every single grub, right? Like many on this forum, I treat for pests, and I'm glad to say that I've never had a problem with any pest. But whenever I clean or re-edge my flower beds, I always find one or two here and there. 
Obviously, any insect infestation is a problem, but am I right in assuming that every lawn has at least some minimal level of grub activity?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

From http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/creatures/FIELD/white_grub.HTM



> Phyllophaga spp. and related insects are distributed throughout the United States and Canada. However, the distribution of individual species usually is more restricted.


----------

